# Sabbat Crusade and Sons of Wrath First Editions announced



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/new-at-bl/new-first-editions-at-black-library-weekender-iii.html
http://www.blacklibrary.com/exclusive-products/sabbat-crusade-first-edition.html £50
http://www.blacklibrary.com/exclusive-products/sons-of-wrath-first-edition.html £45


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Well its nice that they start exploring the Scourge with the view from the Flesh Tearers. How ever I wont be getting any FE-crap.  Also GG is always fun but the same there. I'll wait for the regular softback.


----------

